# Cabbage, why does mine not head up?



## Tweetybird (Oct 15, 2005)

I have tried growing cabbage many times, trying different things and I have never been able to get it to headup properly. I either get long spindly things, or I get little heads, not worth anything. Any suggestions?


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Do you plant it in good sunlight?

How long do you wait before deciding it hasn't formed a head and never will? It almost sounds like you might not be waiting long enough.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> Do you plant it in good sunlight?
> 
> How long do you wait before deciding it hasn't formed a head and never will? It almost sounds like you might not be waiting long enough.


 True and maybe not enough fertilizer. Them cabbage love nitrogen bout much as corn. Eddie


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never had any problem with cabbage.as Eddie said they love nitrogen. also dont let the soil dry out around roots. i mulch mine heavily with old hay as soon as the head begins to form.never even had any trouble with the cabbage worm. i just put a little sour cream in the center. ... georgia.


----------



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> never had any problem with cabbage.as Eddie said they love nitrogen. also dont let the soil dry out around roots. i mulch mine heavily with old hay as soon as the head begins to form.never even had any trouble with the cabbage worm. i just put a little sour cream in the center. ... georgia.


newfi,
i have terrible trouble with cabbage worms. are you saying that mulcing with the hay somehow stops them? or the sour cream? that was a joke, right? 
debbie


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> True and maybe not enough fertilizer. Them cabbage love nitrogen bout much as corn. Eddie


I am glad you said that EDDIE. I didn't know they love nitrogen so I will give them a good dose. 
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

crafty2002 said:


> I am glad you said that EDDIE. I didn't know they love nitrogen so I will give them a good dose.
> Thanks
> Dennis


 Yes sir, you drop a pinch of ammonium or calcium nitrate beside them and you can almost see them growing. Eddie


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Deb&Al said:


> newfi,
> i have terrible trouble with cabbage worms. are you saying that mulcing with the hay somehow stops them? or the sour cream? that was a joke, right?
> debbie


No Debbie, i'm known for my jokes but that isn't one of them.! i got that from one of my Rodale books years ago. just put a tsp of sour milk or cream( i use cream because i always have it on hand) in the center of the head as it starts. some people use a powder 1/2 cup salt and one cup flour and shake it on the cabbage while the dew is still on the leaves. the worms eat it and bloat and die. for me though the sour cream does the job. also when i sow my carrot seed i mix coffee along with them. i have lovely carrots. ...Georgia.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> No Debbie, i'm known for my jokes but that isn't one of them.! i got that from one of my Rodale books years ago. just put a tsp of sour milk or cream( i use cream because i always have it on hand) in the center of the head as it starts. some people use a powder 1/2 cup salt and one cup flour and shake it on the cabbage while the dew is still on the leaves. the worms eat it and bloat and die. for me though the sour cream does the job. also when i sow my carrot seed i mix coffee along with them. i have lovely carrots. ...Georgia.


 I might be wrong, but wouldn't it be better to put the cream in the coffee instead of carrot seed? Or is that one of your jokes? Just kidding with you. I'm going to give that a try with sour cream. Is that the same sour cream you can buy at the grocery store ? And do you think that would work on collards. Thanks Eddie


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Cabbage plants don't generally become "spindly" unless they are crowded. Even the smallest common varieties need at least 15 to 18 inches between plants. Some larger ones need 30 inches or more to spread their basal leaves. 

Martin


----------



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

okay. help me to understand cabbage worms. they come from the little white moths that lay eggs in the center, where the leaves are forming, right? so how can you prevent the moths from laying the eggs in the first place, if you are not covering up the plant with filter cloth, or whatever?

also, do they lay the eggs in the dirt around the plant, or on the underside of the leaves?

I guess the old adage "know thy enemy" aka cabbage moth, applies here.
thanks
debbie


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Deb&Al said:


> I guess the old adage "know thy enemy" aka cabbage moth, applies here.
> thanks
> debbie


To be correct, the cabbage *worm* is from the cabbage butterfly. (Those pretty white butterflies which flit around your garden all spring are not your friends.) Cabbage *loopers* come from the cabbage moth.

Martin


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you dont have to buy sour cream Eddie if you dont use it. i just happen to always have it on hand. just do it cheaply. mix up skim milk with a little vinegar or lemon juice.

i dont see why it wouldn't work on collards too. ..what are collards? dont anybody blame me if this doesn't work for you. i do what works for me. 
...Georgia.


----------



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> (*Those pretty white butterflies which flit around your garden all spring are not your friends.*)
> Martin


:grit:
deb


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> you dont have to buy sour cream Eddie if you dont use it. i just happen to always have it on hand. just do it cheaply. mix up skim milk with a little vinegar or lemon juice.
> 
> i dont see why it wouldn't work on collards too. ..what are collards? dont anybody blame me if this doesn't work for you. i do what works for me.
> ...Georgia.


 OK, Thanks Im going to try that.What are collards ? They look like large cabbages that don't make a head. Now back to the worms. Martin is right on about them cabbage worms, but in the southern U.S. Theres one more and he's one bad dude, Diamondback moth caterpillar. They always feed just on the underside of the leaves, mostly safe from any type sprays or repellents, you probably don't have them where you live. And I hope you never do. Thanks Eddie


----------



## Jennifer Brewer (Aug 3, 2005)

Wait, coffe in the carrots? Like, Coffee Grounds mixed with the carrot seed? Or watering seedlings with coffee???? Used grounds or fresh? 

I have a hard time with carrots, so any little thing would be helpful!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not coffee grounds. just coffee. i use to mix it with the seeds. now i just sow my carrots. then walk down the rows again and sprinkle a little coffee in .then cover. you dont need much. i just finished mine yesterday actually. the weather has been too cold anyway. ...Georgia.


----------

